# Building shelving around my RPTV



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

Right Now I have a pioneer av unit and a dish network dvr ... I also have a 50 inch Hitachi RPTV.. I am using rebuilt Fisher ST-828's for the front , and Pioneer Surrounds for the center, sides and rear ..and a 100watt powered Yamaha 10 inch sub .. This is a 7.1 setup.. I am planning on building a nice shelf system around my RPTV but my biggest concern is heat .. And if I need to vent the RPTV or maybe use a filter system and put some fans in the sides of the cabinet..?:spend:


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

Ok since no one knows the answer I assume you all have wall mount LCD's and Projectors... Anyhow I have decided to start working on my Fisher st-828 speakers first .. They are getting a speaker upgrade .. I have come up with a few ideas So chances are my thread will really get moving next week when I get back in from out of town.. Oh yeah I do have to vent the RPTV.. :rofl:


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

Ok I have given this some thought and since this is only my 5th post I have to wait an hour to put up the pics but I think we are going with the 1x2, 1x1 and 1x12 for the sides .. Then unlike most people who love the color black for speakers and such I believe I am going the stain and poly route.. :nerd:


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

This is whats happening now


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

Ok I started the tubular 2.1 ( Homemade ) Center Speaker and its gonna be heavy


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

What speakers are you using for the center channel?


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

I took them out of some Polk Audio surround speakers that I picked up from the Goodwill For $5.00// they are rated at 45 watts each 3.5 inch ... They sound real good , I think they were computer speakers .. The magnets are sheilded and are as big as the speakers.. They are 4 ohms , so I will be hooking them up in series..to get a 8 ohm imp.... Got to find a good mid/tweeter to go in the center of the 2 speakers.. I am using liqued nails to adhere everything.. so this will take a while... I was also looking at some ribbon tweets on ebay I may get one of those for the center of my board.. The center sper is going to be 24 inches wide ,7 inches high and 8 inches deep ..


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

Ok as luck would have it.... I am going to hold off on the shelving for a second .. I pulled apart my Fisher ST-828's yesterday was I upset .. The crossover network in these speaker is very week .. Actually it looks to be no more than a single order set of inductors and caps.. the tweeter is roughly 3 inches (paper) the mid is about 4 inches (paper) and the woofer is 15 inches with the smallest magnet I have ever seen on a 15 inch woofer.. The actual 15 inch woofer was hooked up in full range mode , while the mids and tweets had a series of 2.2K (5w) resistors and 6.8 microfared caps.. Oh man have I got work to do..Also I hooked each tweet,mid and woofer up to check it out and yep the mids are blown, the tweets are awful sounding and the woofers ( are just ok ) So if I keep the same woofers I can get 2 - 3 way crossovers I believe somewhere in the neighborhood of 750/5000 for about 39 each on sale from PE... Mids and tweets probably another 60 or so... Now this brings me to the homemade center channel I am working on ..got to figure out my crossover ( if any ) 2- 4inch ( 4ohm) speakers hooked in series ( 8 ohm ) with one 3.5 inch tweeter in the center,dont laugh the tweeter in the center channel is one of the plastic cheapy's..


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

Ok whats going on with my amp... I was listening to the TV yesterday and my VSX-516 Pioneer started doing something strange ... The front speakers ST-828 Fishers .. Left Channel sounded low and wobbley sounding and the right channel sounded good.. So I decided to turn the dialogue button on to see if this would help and the work find but with the dialouge button off the left channel front still does that low wobble sound... Its not the wiring and its not speakers ??? anyway .. I think maybe my pioneer reduces the output to the front right and left speakers when not in dialogue mode and maybe its to weak ... I dont know ?? Anyway I am just leaving it in dialouge mode for now.. Right Now on my Pioneer I have the fronts set to Large , The Rear and Center set to small ... Everthing at +10 Gain,, Distances Set Pretty Close For my Listening Area... The reciever has switchable 6 or 8 ohms and I have mine set to 8 Ohms.. So let see what I can do today.. Maybe I will start on the shelf system


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

Ok I really want to use metal shelving... I was thinking af rigging something up with metal Conduit and that white shelving and painting it black maybe... Wood has become very expensive.. 1x12 pine in 10 ft lengths cost almost 16.00 each peice.. I need some ideas ... I even went buy a furniture store to find an entertainment center for a floor model widescreen tv and anything under 1000.00 gets you junk .. I may Just run all my stereo equipment on a shelf by my recliner away from the TV .. I haven't decided yet .. Cant do it today because of the Saints Game >. Oh well


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

:unbelievable:you know what really sux. is that I paid about 1000.00 about 4 years ago for a hitachi 50 16:9 RPTV.. This thing is a floor model about 50 inches tall and about 51 inches wide .. the thing sits on the floor .. there is hardly anyroom to put my nice RS Video center channel speaker on the top of the tv because it will likely roll off ..Also shelving options sort of suck.. And If you buy a premade unit they are like 1200.00... So I thought build shelving out of `1x12 pine.. Then I found out the cost ..Can you believe a 1x12x10 pine plank is like 16.00.. WOW that is crazy.. Plus now days lumber sux.. So I was thinking about buying a 4x8 sheet of 3/4 BC Plywood and have it cut in 4 equal widths.. Not quite 12 inches but close enough.. Then do my own cutting after that .. I am Lost .. Plus the wife says no shelving, no speakers , no speaker repair,, "JUST LEAVE IT ALONE" when I built my DIY projector that is now in the trash it almost caused a divorce.. So I guess after this project I may end up single .. LOL


----------

